# Junk store find Stingray



## Lance Vangraham (May 29, 2017)

Rescued this 78 stingray 3 speed from a junk shop in eastern Washington. So far I have put air in the tires, and wiped the dust off. Rides pretty great, how ever the shifter won't hold the gear engaged. So you have to hold it in gear. And the kick stand is missing. So I'll be looking for one shortly. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Chopper1 (May 30, 2017)

Not bad...nice find


----------



## Lance Vangraham (May 30, 2017)

Chopper1 said:


> Not bad...nice find



Thanks! Now that I got it home i have got it riding pretty nice and adjusted it up a bit. Needs a re lube pretty bad on the crank set and head set.


----------

